# Banana problem ...



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

I'm getting the 'banana' problem,
thats no drives found.

Ive seen it before here,
but i dont know what was done to sort it.

Ive just downloaded and made a bootdisk from
http://www.bootdisk.com
and i am trying to run setup on a Win95a laptop,
thats when i am getting the banana error.

Can anyone tell me what to do about it ?
i think previously, they did a different bootdisk ??

Regards, John


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Howdy John,
Win95 laptop means old. Battery problem maybe?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

No its not that.
The banana problem has something to do with bootdisks
(i think)
ive seen it before here,
maybe in goddessbev's thread.

I will need the search facility to find anything in there.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

just been through that thread,
they blame the bios settings,
its got to be 'floppy first'

So,
i better check the bios settings.

How do i get there ?
Compaq Elite Laptop (circa 1980 ?)


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

well i got there,
http://www.geocities.com/dueze/compaqlte475.html
that site says f10 at start up.

however, i cant seem to make it out.
its not like a normal bios page.

maybe its not the bios.
maybe its some sort of checking facility ...

i will have a look through it,
see if i can make sense of it.

If anyone knows what to do, please chip in ...

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Didnt get anywhere with that.
Couldnt see anything that i would have expected in the bios.

I'm not so sure it is the bios.

Gonna try downloading a different bootdisk.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

downloaded, and made another one.
looks just the same to me.

I'll try it now.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

just the same,
Device driver not found: 'BANANA'
No valid CDROM device drivers selected
A:\>_

The cabs are on the hard drive,
how do i start the install procedure ?

John


----------



## Nix (Dec 3, 2001)

The boot disk is try to load CD drivers and is assigning them to banana.

If there is no cd drive then it can't assign anything and you get the error message.


----------



## Nix (Dec 3, 2001)

At the A:\> prompt:

Type c:
Press enter
Type cd win98
Press enter

You should now be at C:\Win98\>

Type setup
Press enter

This makes the assuption that your cab files are in a directory called Win98 in the root of the C: drive


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Nix,

I thought it was something to do with the boot disk.
This laptop has no CD unit.

Maybe a bootdisk that does not try to do that would be better.

As to the Cabfiles,
i have put them in C:\WINDOWS\Options\cabs
i think that is a common place for the cabs to live.

There isnt a file called setup.
If i run the file called oemsetup,
i get an instruction to put in a boot disk.

I have a feeling this has been addressed before on these pages,
but i dont recall where.

Here is a pic of the Win95 cabfiles that i have on the laptop.
This has been copied to my working PC (that i'm on now). The
laptop works except for the 'Dial up networking' which appears
to be corrupted ... which is why i want to over-install.

John


----------



## Nix (Dec 3, 2001)

This MSKB article lists what should be in the directory.

This may help ??


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Thanks Nix,
i think that article lists the OEM2 files on CD,
this is the floppy disk version, i think its called 95a,
i will check in it now to get the version number ...

brb


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

System:


Microsoft Windows 95

4.00.950


----------



## Nix (Dec 3, 2001)

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *Thanks Nix,
> i think that article lists the OEM2 files on CD,
> this is the floppy disk version, i think its called 95a,
> ...


Well if you have the floppy disk version then you'll need to copy all the files to floppys.

That's why it's asking for a floppy when you run the OEMSETUP


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

I went here:
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;158238
to check the version, and its the first one. Win95
95a apparently is 95 with SP1.

i have downloaded: "DUN 1.4 for Windows 95 (Dun14-95.exe)"
and also: "Windows 95 Service Pack 1"

I intend to attempt to run the SP1 upgrade, I have yet to
transfer these files to the Elite via Zip-DCC. I will
probably transfer those files tomorrow. I'm rather
concerned that the SP1 upgrade will want to inspect
the Cab files. But the cab files are faulty, thats why
i'm doing this, if it doesn't like my cabfiles,
it may refuse to install.

Cheers, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Ive installed the SP1 update, it finished by saying that it "completed successfully"
It didnt seem to mind about the damaged cab files.

Still cant add Dun though.
Next i will try to upgrade DUN to ver1.4

Cheers, John


----------

